# Jinichi Kawakami Soke Website's and Videos.



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.eonet.ne.jp/~bankeshinobi/navi04.htm

http://www.freewebs.com/bankeshinobinodenkensyujyo/index.htm


[yt]WIX-tLYWAp4[/yt]

[yt]XjFc2weuo4Y[/yt]

[yt]cGX_zLgmBQk[/yt]

[yt]91NHHU4r6qk[/yt]

[yt]pLVH8WmHOM4[/yt]


Okay thought's or opinions. Personally I am pretty neutral on this and if he and his art is real (documented) then good for him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (it effects my training not at all) My only dig on them is the claim to be the only or last true Ninja group. Still it really does not effect me as I will not be training with them.


----------



## MJS (Nov 12, 2007)

Any idea what his background is?  Did he train with anyone legit, ie: Hatsumi?  I neither read nor understand Japanese.  Anyone here available to translate the site or some of the stuff on the clips?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2007)

MJS said:


> Any idea what his background is? Did he train with anyone legit, ie: Hatsumi? I neither read nor understand Japanese. Anyone here available to translate the site or some of the stuff on the clips?


 
Hey Mike,

He definately did not train with Hatsumi Sensei.  He was the curator at the Ieno Museum.  As to who he trained with or other details I cannot help you out.


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2007)

His movement is certainly NOT like Hatsumi!


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope totally different


----------



## eyebeams (Nov 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> He definately did not train with Hatsumi Sensei.  He was the curator at the Ieno Museum.  As to who he trained with or other details I cannot help you out.



He isn't the actual curator. He has an honorary curatorship for donations and such. He claims to have been taught be a displaced medicine peddler named Masado Ishida after WW2.

For perspective, Hatsumi has a similar affiliation with the Togakushi museum/park.


----------



## tellner (Nov 18, 2007)

And, of course, Hatsumi isn't "The Last Ninja" or any other crap like that. He's as much as shameless self-promoter as anyone else.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> And, of course, Hatsumi isn't "The Last Ninja" or any other crap like that. He's as much as shameless self-promoter as anyone else.


 
Well he is not only a martial genius but also a marketing genius! (meaning Hatsumi Sensei and good for him)  Having seen him firsthand on many occasions he is truly* one of a kind*!


----------



## eyebeams (Nov 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> And, of course, Hatsumi isn't "The Last Ninja" or any other crap like that. He's as much as shameless self-promoter as anyone else.



*shrug* Everybody's gotta eat.


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 18, 2007)

I am hoping its not a crime to make some money off legit art cause if so then what is the point.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Nov 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> And, of course, Hatsumi isn't "The Last Ninja" or any other crap like that. He's as much as shameless self-promoter as anyone else.



The same could be said about certain Dutch Indo Sera(k) Pendekar/Maha Gurus... could be seen as a pot & kettle situation, or perhaps a blameless stone throwing thing. You get what I'm saying...

Of course, very few Silat masters have received government recognition, ya know?


----------



## benkyoka (Nov 19, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> I am hoping its not a crime to make some money off legit art cause if so then what is the point.



So the point of martial arts is to make money?  You learn something new everyday.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 19, 2007)

The point is that making money off of the martial arts is a subject for another thread.

Brian, I like the way these guys move.  As an aikido-ka I can see similar movements in alot of their stuff.  Don't know anything about the group and, like yourself, it won't affect my training any at all.  Thanks for the videos.  Always a pleasure to watch other folks train.


----------



## newtothe dark (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I miss worded my comment I meant to say what is the problem of promoting oneself and making money off teaching a legit art but thats not what I said I know , that should teach me to proof read my stuff.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay thought's or opinions. Personally I am pretty neutral on this and if he and his art is real (documented) then good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was about to ask the very same thing.  He gives a cool presentation, but I'm not about to leave Hatsumi Soke's side to go whoring after this fella. He's got some moves, though.  I"ll give him that.  
On the claim of being the "only" or "last true ninja training group",  one should be very wary of anyone that makes such a claim ; that kind of thing has the possibility of giving birth to many fraudulent "martial arts" training groups and/or people, that seek to dupe others into their "Way".  TMA community's full of them.


----------

